# Best Slicer Around $100?



## Cody_Mack (Nov 16, 2021)

Just getting started in the craft, so something suitable for small and occasional jobs. Something less than $75 even better, but maybe dreaming there...

Rick


----------



## mr_whipple (Nov 16, 2021)

Many opinions to be had on this, but you're not going to get alot at that price. That said, I have a LEM 7 1/2" belt driven model . Paid $99 for it a few years back to replace another cheap model. It does a good job of slicing, but to get consistency I have to be aware of how much pressure I place on the meat being sliced. Too much push causes a flex and not so consistent slices.   I'm not a heavy duty user, maybe once every few months I'll do a bunch of bacon and some deli roast beef. 
My only complaint is trying to slice full length bacon can be a bit of a gymnastics act.  It came with a serrated blade, but according to lem they are now offering the fine blade for order now.  If it lasts a few more years I'll say I'd buy it again.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 16, 2021)

I use an old Oyster meat slicer. It's probably from the early to mid 70s, maybe late 60s. I don't remember when my parents bought it. Anyway I know you can't buy them new, but they are for sale used online. Mine gets used roughly 5 or so times a year and hasn't failed me yet.  It's comes apart so it easy to clean and can be stored in a kitchen cabinet. I wouldn't recommend it for heavy usage, but for the occasional user it works perfectly. 

Here it is slicing up a pastrami flat.








...and here's the slices







Chris


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 16, 2021)

Several of us using ChefsChoice.  Woot just had sale for $70.


----------



## old sarge (Nov 16, 2021)

I like Nesco for their roaster ovens.  Used them for many years.  Great for roasting and such. As for Nesco's other items, I cannot say. But for $75.00 this may be the only game in town.  And if you want/need a food vac sealer that won't break the budget, check out the video where the Nesco came out on top.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 16, 2021)

old sarge said:


> I like Nesco for their roaster ovens.  Used them for many years.  Great for roasting and such. As for Nesco's other items, I cannot say. But for $75.00 this may be the only game in town.  And if you want/need a food vac sealer that won't break the budget, check out the video where the Nesco came out on top.



  I have the Nesco fs250 . 180 watt slicer . Recommended by Pops who made a living as a meat cutter at some point in his life . Fantastic slicer .


----------



## old sarge (Nov 16, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> I have the Nesco fs250 . 180 watt slicer . Recommended by Pops who made a living as a meat cutter at some point in his life . Fantastic slicer .


That link I posted is for the FS250.  Good to know it is a fantastic slicer.  $75 is hard to beat.


----------



## tallbm (Nov 16, 2021)

Cody_Mack said:


> Just getting started in the craft, so something suitable for small and occasional jobs. Something less than $75 even better, but maybe dreaming there...
> 
> Rick


I rock a Chef's Choice 615 like a lot of us.
You might find one on sale soon for near $100 but I tell you that the ease of cleaning is worth EVERY PENNY for this thing!

It works well also.  I've used other slicers and the cleaning OMG such a major pain and I never felt like it was as clean as I wanted to get it.  The CC 615 most of it can go in the dish washer and no real places for stuff to get stuck.  You can get to all crevices easily with your finger and a paper towel and such.


----------



## Sowsage (Nov 17, 2021)

I have the nesco as well. It's done great for me. I have a big globe commercial slicer that is AWESOME.....but getting it out and lugging it around is a big PIA! Cant go wrong with the nesco.  It's affordable easy to clean and and small enough that storage isnt a problem.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 17, 2021)

Sowsage said:


> Cant go wrong with the nesco. It's affordable easy to clean and and small enough that storage isnt a problem.


Mine is  Cabelas branded . Plenty of power . Slices thin , and comes apart easy . Cleans up easy and goes back together easy . 
I think you'll find you are going to use it more than you think .


----------



## Cody_Mack (Nov 17, 2021)

Thanks so much all. Now I feel good about getting one in my price range. It's going on the wish list!

Rick


----------



## Cody_Mack (Nov 17, 2021)

Looks like most have serrated blade. Is that the norm? 

Rick


----------



## GrumpyGriller (Nov 17, 2021)

Cody_Mack said:


> Looks like most have serrated blade. Is that the norm?
> 
> Rick


Yes - for most uses, it's a bit more versatile.  I too have the Nesco and got it online for about $69 - it's no Hobart, but for home use, even on a semi-regular basis, it has been great in my experience.  I do thoroughly clean it each time and grease it up on occasion.  Good luck!


----------



## tallbm (Nov 17, 2021)

Cody_Mack said:


> Looks like most have serrated blade. Is that the norm?
> 
> Rick



Most of us  CC 615 (and 610) guys spring for the non-serrated blade.  It comes with the serrated.
To be honest I got it per recommendations and have never used the non-serrated blade.

I feel like the serrated blade would be perfectly fine since I only slice meat and sausage but I think serrated helps guys who slice cheese an such.  I also didnt mind getting the non-serrated so that I had 2 blades in case 1 ever went to hell I have a backup so I'm set for a loooong time :)


----------

